# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Equipment and Water Quality >  Help with reading Aquatech water test chart

## kookyxogirl

Hello, 
Im hoping that someone can help me understand this well water test which I dont totally understand.  It also stated that there is Radon In the well water. 

Im wondering if this is affecting the quality of my fish and plants . My fish seem fine but plants constantly die after awhile. I have had my main tank for over 3 yrs and have spent so much $ on plants that end up dying. My bosemani rainbows seem great and even had been successful breeding but Im concerned if my water will affect their life span. I rent so I cant install a rodi unit or have a sump. 
Thank you in advance for your time, help and advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Hi Kookyxogirl and welcome to fish-keeping.com

I've got to say that report as gone straight over my head sorry. So it looks like you are using well water for all your needs ? if so is this pumped to your house ? and again if so do you use any kind of RO system to get rid of any contamination in the water ? I see you said that you rent but that should not stop you from getting a portable RO unit to get pure water out of.

What sort of lighting are you using in your tank for the plants, please let me know 

Regards Gary.

----------

*kookyxogirl* (17-10-2020)

----------


## kookyxogirl

Hi Gary,
Thank you for replying. Yes I am using the well water for my aquarium. I have a Fluval 3.0 led set at 80 % except for blue which is at 5%.
I am unable to hook up anything to the plumbing since I am renting and dont have much space at all, aquariums are in my bedroom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Hi Kookyxogirl

I would try putting the blues up to 25% and turning down the whites to 75%. I think you might have a better chance of these plants growing.

----------

*kookyxogirl* (21-10-2020)

----------


## kookyxogirl

Thank you , I will try that..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

*Gary R* (22-10-2020)

----------

